# Can use some DC suggestions please



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm in the process of laying out my dust system (diagram below) - I'm sure this won't be my final layout, but until I get better at this, this is what it is.

Being on a tight budget I'm using 2" pvc pipe, 2 1/2" hose (from amazon) and 3" hose clamps and lots of duct tape LOL. I make my own connectors for joining the hose to the pvc pipe using 4" pvc cuts and PVC T connectors - seems to be working fine at the moment.

Anyway...

I've been looking at various layouts etc and one thing I notice is some of them have gates to turn on and off the flow of air to various stations.

I'm assuming this is to maximize the airflow (vac pressure?) to the stations that are currently in use?

If that is correct, using my diagram below and using the VAC as the starting point - would I insert gates:

1. Just after the VAC T connector - for the Table saw.
2. Just after the T connector Misc - I use this for a router table, jig saw table, and hand drilling on the work bench etc. (I don't have a bench drill anymore)
3. Just after the T connector for the sander

I know there is a lot of pipe between the sander and the miter saw, but that's just how it worked out. Normally, my bench drill would sit in the corner between the sander and the miter saw.










Thanks as always in advance for the advice - it is greatly appreciated


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Im not sure how much flow your going to get at the miter saw. its a long run through 2" pipe, and dust collection on miter saws is already a challenge. I dont know if going up over the ceiling is an option, or if it would be any better anyway.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks bauerbach,

Over the ceiling there is a room so that's kinda out of the question  

But, nothing says I can't run a T connector to just before the miter saw just for that station - no?


----------

